# I recommend this diffuser....Dupla



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I finally got my Co2 system set up today and I was amazed at how well my Dupla Diffuser works. It produces hundreds of little tiny tiny bubbles. If anybody is ever looking for a good diffuser pick this one up--two thumbs up. I thought it was really cheap at only 34 bucks. 

I don't know how they do it but about half of the bubbles never reach the top of the surface as it flows sideways across the tank.

Pic of the diffuser....


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Thank you for shareing your review with us. It is nice to hear what works for others. 

Woudl you be willing to add an official review to our Review section? You can get there by clicking the link in the right of the APC toolbar.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

dennis said:


> Thank you for shareing your review with us. It is nice to hear what works for others.
> 
> Woudl you be willing to add an official review to our Review section? You can get there by clicking the link in the right of the APC toolbar.


I tried to write the review but the product was not listed so I did not know what to do.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

nevermind, i just added the review but the picture did not load.


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

hey whos hotlinking on our site  They are pretty good, Similar to the ehiem one but it think when we tried them the hose size was different.

The Dupla one is nice and small so it is great for a smallertank


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

aquatic-store.com said:


> hey whos hotlinking on our site  They are pretty good, Similar to the ehiem one but it think when we tried them the hose size was different.
> 
> The Dupla one is nice and small so it is great for a smallertank


I actually got it from you guys...I bought the JBJ regulator, dupla diffuser, bubble counter liquid and 10 feet of hose.  Just arrived a few days ago.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

JerseyScape said:


> I finally got my Co2 system set up today and I was amazed at how well my Dupla Diffuser works. It produces hundreds of little tiny tiny bubbles. If anybody is ever looking for a good diffuser pick this one up--two thumbs up. I thought it was really cheap at only *34 bucks*.
> 
> I don't know how they do it but about half of the bubbles never reach the top of the surface as it flows sideways across the tank.
> 
> Pic of the diffuser....


Thank's for the review on this diffuser. It's been in Aquatic Ecosystem's catalog for a few years now and I was anxious to try it, but I didn't see any reviews of it. The catalog says that it's one of the best, but well,....you know how advertising is. I ordered one yesterday along with the Azoo CO2 regulator. I paid $22.87 instead of $34.00 like you did. Again, thank's for the excellent review. Here's the link to it at www.aquaticeco.com: 
http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/iid/3608/cid/2919


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Left C said:


> Thank's for the review on this diffuser. It's been in Aquatic Ecosystem's catalog for a few years now and I was anxious to try it, but I didn't see any reviews of it. The catalog says that it's one of the best, but well,....you know how advertising is. I ordered one yesterday along with the Azoo CO2 regulator. I paid $22.87 instead of $34.00 like you did. Again, thank's for the excellent review. Here's the link to it at www.aquaticeco.com:
> http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/iid/3608/cid/2919


did you install it yet?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

It's not here yet. I ordered it Monday so it should be here by Thursday. I'm anxious to try it. This will be my first pressurized set-up.


----------



## locus (Dec 7, 2004)

Sorry to say, but I think these diffusers are rubbish. 

I have had two of them over the past couple of years, each has met the same fate - the seals fail and large bubbles leak out of the side of the diffuser (they sneak out through the screw thread).

They work well for a while, but for the price you pay (AUD $50 or so) and the brand name I expect a little more.

In my experience they need to be cleaned quite often too, it does not take long for the micro bubbles to become a little less micro and a lot less effective!


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

I've used this diffusor too and have similar experiences with co2 leaking out. However, I've easily remedied the solution by wetting the apparatus and retightening all the threads. I think it works like a champ, but would have liked an extra suction cup attachment. With one suction cup the diffusor easily sways/ tilts. I'm also using hardline tubing, though. Another nice feature is that it is easy to clean out since it all comes apart, but be warned that this might also cause a small headache. Overall I think it's a good diffusor that gets the job done, but I haven't tried any other diffusor yet. I've only used reactors before this.

David


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

with the Dupla, do bubbles come out through all the pores of the disk, or simply just one. I have a glass diffusor that is making fine bubbles only out of what seems like one pore. It's getting the job done, and my co2 is where I want it to be, but just curious. 

Side note, aren't hagen ladders better at diffusing co2 than the misting? :-k 

Sully


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

When I look down at the disk in the dupla there are bubbles coming out from all over the place. Some like this diffuser and some don't but it seems to be working for me.


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

Great. Keep us updated about it in a few months, we'll see how performance is over time. Thanks for the review BTW. I'll purchase this thing in the future maybe. I think I'll stick to the hagen for now. 

Sully


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Don't forget APC has a Reviews section that is only as good as you make it. Please add your reviews and if the item is not listed please PM me and it will be added. Reviews can be found under the Site Features link found on left side of the main portal page or in the main title menu bar located at the top of each page.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

gnatster said:


> Don't forget APC has a Reviews section that is only as good as you make it. Please add your reviews and if the item is not listed please PM me and it will be added. Reviews can be found under the Site Features link found on left side of the main portal page or in the main title menu bar located at the top of each page.


This diffuser was added a few weeks ago... \\/


----------

